# 2022 FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Later This year, the FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup in India is getting prepared for the 7th edition of the event. The slogan of the tournament is: "Kick Off The Dream". Here is the emblem for the 2022 FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India.










So here they are: all sixteen teams is in the final tournament:

AFC (Asia):

🇮🇳 India (Host)
🇯🇵 Japan
🇰🇵 North Korea

CAF (Africa):

🇲🇦 Morocco*
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇹🇿 Tanzania*

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇦 Canada
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇱 Chile
🇨🇴 Colombia

OFC (Oceania):

🇳🇿 New Zealand

UEFA (Europe):

🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇪🇸 Spain

With the lineup all set, they are ready to kick off the dream in October.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the qualified teams for 2022 FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India:

AFC (Asia):

🇮🇳 India (Host)*
🇨🇳 China PR
🇯🇵 Japan

CAF (Africa):

🇲🇦 Morocco*
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇹🇿 Tanzania*

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇨🇦 Canada
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇱 Chile
🇨🇴 Colombia

OFC (Oceania)

🇳🇿 New Zealand

UEFA (Europe):

🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇪🇸 Spain


*Nation making tournament debut, India is already in their first appearence as host.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Wee are eight months away for the start of the tournament.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Five months from now to India 2022.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

More qualifiers have already begun from CONCACAF and UEFA. CAF will announce dates for the fourth and final round legs as soon as possible.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are nearly almost for the line-up


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now we know all the teams. Three of them will make their debut. Not only India the host nation, but also two from Africa: Morocco and Tanzania.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I wish Morocco best of luck in their first ever Appearance as they will be the second Arab country to participate in that event after Jordan in 2016. But will be the first ever North African country to participate.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The final draw will be held in Zurich, Switzerland on my birthday (June 24, 2022). Here my predictions for the seeding for India 2022.

Pot 1:

🇮🇳 India (Host)
🇯🇵 Japan
🇪🇸 Spain
🇩🇪 Germany

Pot 2:

🇲🇽 Mexico
🇨🇦 Canada
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇳🇿 New Zealand

Pot 3:

🇺🇸 United States
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇫🇷 France
🇨🇳 China PR

Pot 4:

🇨🇴 Colombia
🇨🇱 Chile
🇲🇦 Morocco
🇹🇿 Tanzania


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the groups for India 2022 FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup.

Group A:

🇮🇳 India (Host)
🇺🇸 United States
🇲🇦 Morocco
🇧🇷 Brazil

Group B:

🇩🇪 Germany
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇨🇱 Chile
🇳🇿 New Zealand

Group C:

🇪🇸 Spain
🇨🇴 Colombia
🇲🇽 Mexico
🇨🇳 China PR

Group D:

🇯🇵 Japan
🇹🇿 Tanzania
🇨🇦 Canada
🇫🇷 France

I will update this on my birthday once the final draw is complete.


----------



## roninja1999 (Apr 8, 2006)

Venues?


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

roninja1999 said:


> Venues?


There will be 3 venues used for the WC. The venues are Kalinga Stadium in Bhubaneswar, Jawaharlal Stadium in Goa and DY Patil Stadium in Navi Mumbai. My guess is that DY Patil will host the finals.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The opening match is going to be held between host India against USA.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Morocco's first match in their debut will be facing Brazil.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are nearly a week from today to the start of the long-awaited FIFA U-17 Women's World Cup India 2022.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you ready for India 2022?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

VENUES MAP


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

MASCOT


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

DRAW


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

SCHEDULE


----------

